# Craftsman power hacksaw  101-22940 questions



## casca92 (Jun 5, 2018)

picked up a power hacksaw that needs some TLC .  it was mounted on a small rudimentary cart that will seem to be acceptable with gravity belt tightener.
1st replace power cord, is there a reason why a power hacksaw would not have ON / OFF switch ?
2nd  pins that hold hacksaw blade on are 1/8 inch drill bits, which bind tight once blade is tightened ( blades are normal size hand hacksaw blades ) +++++
         was thinking maybe heat treat a few small nails to replace this.
3rd vise is kinda lacking. anyone familiar with improving this ?
Do not think it was designed to stop when cutting is complete ?
for the $ 50.00 I am into it it works ok


----------



## 4ssss (Jun 5, 2018)

There is supposed to be  a switch on the bottom frame that gets hit when the blade cuts all the way thru the material. It's just a toggle switch. The pins you're talking about are hard because the blade is high speed steel (preferably) and it used a 1" wide blade that's still available. Those craftsman machines were built by Atlas, so they are a decent little machine. Slow cutting, but better than hacking by hand. Also the blade picks up from the material on the back stroke and there is adjustment for how high it will.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jun 5, 2018)

The manual is here.  I built a stand for it and tighten the belt by sliding the motor.  You can see the off/on switch,

http://campkahler.com/files/Atlas-Covel-4350-Power-Hacksaw-Manual.pdf


----------



## casca92 (Jun 5, 2018)

thanx for the great info.
the pins I have in place now are 1/8 inch drill bits they work- just thought I would replace if possible.
what I really would like to know is OK to put a on off switch on this ? or was it meant to be lowered running ( not crazy about no switch )
is there an advantage of 1 inch blades over 1/2 and 3/4 that I can purchase at local hardware store ?
also found the craftsman manual ( same same ) for this also.
didn't spend to much time with it , put it towards the bottom of my list of things to improve once I replace old cord and possible add a switch and better wheels.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jun 5, 2018)

Mine has had an on/off switch in the last four years I've owned it.  The guy I got it from got it from his uncle in the 1970s.  The on/off switch doesn't appear to have harmed it yet.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jun 6, 2018)

Do these do anything better than a bandsaw? I see them cheap from time to time, and remember using one in 7th grade "industrial arts" class (basically an intro to metal & wood working). 

Kind of neat to watch them work, but I can't really think of a reason I "need" one.


----------



## 4ssss (Jun 6, 2018)

Aaron_W said:


> Do these do anything better than a bandsaw? I see them cheap from time to time, and remember using one in 7th grade "industrial arts" class (basically an intro to metal & wood working).
> 
> Kind of neat to watch them work, but I can't really think of a reason I "need" one.


 
No they don't, but they're better than hand sawing, or if you don't have room for a band saw. You'll see these around plumbers shops quite a bit.


----------



## bhigdog (Jun 6, 2018)

Band saw has a lot less monkey motion but is kind of boring. I found a 14" Racine hack saw under a blue tarp behind a pine tree. Guy thought it was a band saw. All there but needed a lot of TLC. $100 for the saw and $150 for parts & material. Now I look for stuff to cut just to watch it................Bob


----------



## casca92 (Jul 21, 2018)

started tinkering around with my saw seems that I am missing the front weight on saw arm ? Would anyone know if it is possible to order these parts somewhere ?  would anyone know dimensions on this piece # 40 
 thanks


----------



## casca92 (Jul 21, 2018)

casca92 said:


> started tinkering around with my saw seems that I am missing the front weight on saw arm ? Would anyone know if it is possible to order these parts somewhere ?  would anyone know dimensions on this piece # 40
> thanks


----------

